# Suche Bergamont Händler  Raum Hannover



## Deadmaus (28. Juli 2010)

Hihiho Leute.
Wie oben aus dem Titel schon zu entnehmen ist suche ich nen Bergamont Händler im Raum Hannover.
Nachdem ich vor einem Jahr wegen Studium in die schönste Stadt Niedersachsens gezogen bin und mit meinem Hardtail den Deister befahren hab juckt es mich nu nach etwas mehr in den Fingern..

Will mir auf jeden Fall nen FR/DH Bike kaufen.

Hab da 2 im Auge wo ich mir angucken will

1.Scott Voltage FR30  (GIbts bei Stadler)
2.Bergamont Big Air 6.0 oder 7.0 

leider hab ich noch keinen laden gefunden wo Bergamont bikes verkauft werden.
vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo man ma nachschauen könnte.

Bzw. welches der beiden Bikes würdet ihr empfehlen...
schon mal danke für die Antworten.
Mfg. Jan


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

Fahrradhaus Schauerte in der Hildesheimer Strasse ist Bergamont-Händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (28. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht hilft die das hier weiter: Bergamont Webseite


----------



## Deadmaus (28. Juli 2010)

Jo sauber, vielen dank schon mal euch beiden für die fixe antwort, hab gesehn das es bei Kehna sports auch noch welche gibt aber die sind da locker 100-200 Teurer.
Hab da schon nen fehler gemacht als ich meine MTB Shoes gekauft habe.

Hoffe das der in der Hildesheimer 6.0   7.9   7.0  haben.
Die 3 würden ich sehr gerne ma Probe fahren und dann entscheiden welches ich mir gönne.


----------



## Desperados87 (29. Juli 2010)

kauf dir das Voltage... musste mich auch entscheiden zwischen big air und voltage. habe dann 2 tage in hahnenklee das big air probegefahren. und 1 tag das fr30 von nem kumpel und mir war nach der 1. abfahrt schon klar das sich das Voltage um WELTEN besser fährt als das Big Air.. angefangen von der Agilität (kein wunder bei der Rahmengeometrie) über das sprungverhalten bis hin zum verhalten des Hinterbaus beim Einfedern.. einfach nur ein Geiles Bike. Das Big Air dagegen ist eher träge und macht den Eindruck als müsse man es erst "überzeugen" durch die Kurve zu fahren. 
Das sind jetzt allerdings nur meine Persöhnlichen Empfindungen letztendlich muss sich jeder sein Eigenes Bild machen..
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig behilflich sein mit meinem Beitrag.

liebe Grüße Sascha


----------

